# AR Accesories?



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

[/SIZE]mic Sans MS"]
Bought a DPMS AR yesterday from Academy....wanna do some upgrading to it...but on a budget. The main thing is the sights...I want a red dot scope...but do you still want to leave the iron sights on there? Also would like a good light and handle. Any opinions on budget minded products out there? Anything else I should worry about upgrading?


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Check out Primary Arms, in Pearland. They are also on the web at www.primaryarms.com.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*AR accessories*

X2 on Primary Arms. Do some resarch, they have quality optics at a fraction of the cost of the name brands. For mounts, you can't go wrong with LaRue, repeat zero every time.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

randeg said:


> X2 on Primary Arms. Do some resarch, they have quality optics at a fraction of the cost of the name brands. For mounts, you can't go wrong with *LaRue*, repeat zero every time.


There goes his budget though. Good stuff you pay good money for as well.
To the opening poster, yes, you can leave the iron sights on with a holo or red dot sight. It's called "co-witnessing".
Me, I plan on replacing my fixed front and carry handle rear with "flip ups".
Only becayuse I plan on using the larue QD bases and a "conventional" scope, a night vision, and a holo all with their own mounts for the QD Larue base.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Budget? Ha! Welcome to the world of AR's.

You can leave the front sight on. Go for a bottom 1/3 co witness. This leaves you with a lot more room in the optic to see.
Rear flip up.

Carry handles are overrated. That's why someone invented the sling.

I have the Bushnell Trophy on mine and its great. Nice bright adjustable red dot. Shoot with both eyes open for combat shooting.
I'll upload a picture of the red dot here in a few.
close up view of my carbine.










Going to add a 3x magnifier on a swing out next.

What I really need, though, is a Bolt Carrier Group so I can move my next build along.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Any particular brand? Or they all pretty much equal....and would a low profile on the front And back be better or leave the front alone


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Anybody ever try a Lucid hd7? Ive been really thinking about trying one out. 220, with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Flat Tops*

Here are two of my M4's. Cheap? NO, nice YES


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

I suppose quite a lot of this sort of thing is just personal preference.

If the sights on a rifle are removable or they flip down, I don't bother with any of the co-witness business.

Be for real about what you might do with your rifle. If you're not some sort of long range sniper, maybe you don't need a 1-9 power scope.

In my bottom pic, the bottom firearm is actually a pistol waiting on a stamp. Once stamped and stocked, I will use it out to maybe 100 yards. The 4x ACOG on it in that pic is maybe a bit much.

The Aimpoint on it in the top pic is probably more practical. That's what I'd recommend to anybody. That's a Micro T-1 on a Larue QD mount made for co-witnessing with an HK416. Obviously, it can be used on anything. The firearm pictured is clearly not a 416.

Although you may have to sometimes wait about a month, you can actually sometimes get your optic from Larue. At a good price and with their mount included.

The TA-11 (top ACOG in bottom pic) came from Larue. The bottom ACOG from Brownell's. The Aimpoint from SKD Tactical.

PrimaryArms is good, like folks have said. That's where I got the TROY battlerail for my SIG 556R. At a really good price at a time when no one else had it.

In any case, there's no need to get caught up in upgrading this and that just because everyone else is doing it. Some of us spend a lot on firearms. That doesn't mean you have to, also.

Optics on the cheap? I wouldn't know anything about that.


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

This might be a better answer -

For optics, you might take a look at the Burris MTAC 1-4x24 illuminated.

Oftentimes, you can use an illuminated scope the same way you can use any red dot sight.

I know plenty a few folks who do an awful lot of shooting and training who say that MTAC is tactically durable and does what they need it to do.

About $400. You might be able to get it at the same Academy where you got your rifle.


.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

gm said:


> Check out Primary Arms, in Pearland. They are also on the web at www.primaryarms.com.


Primary arms is a very good choice. I shops there often because they have great customer service and if you choose to ship, the shipping and turn around time is quick.

Their red dot sites are great from what I hear. I did buy one of their 1-4x24 scopes. Have yet to it it on as I don't have a mount for it just yet. But it's really clear for the price.


----------



## jdanderson (Feb 26, 2010)

If you can afford it I would go with an Aimpoint PRO in a LaRue mount. They sell a package of the red-dot and mount together if you can catch it in stock. For the money, $400ish, the PRO is a great buy. 

I have an Aimpoint H-1 in a LaRue QD mount that works great. The T-1 is night vision compatible where the H-1 is not. Save up some money and go for the Aimpoint IMHO. I have tried other budget red-dots, like the Vortex Stikefire, and a friends Primary Arms and a Burris, but was never satisfied until the Aimpoint.


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

That's possibly actually the best answer yet.

For something like that, you might also check SKD Tactical.

They also sell the Larue combos, although the PRO happens to be out of stock at the moment. SKD's service is absolutely superior.

I got turned off to that VORTEX stuff in a weird way. If someone were to start a thread wherein they ask for opinions concerning something like a VORTEX 1-4x illuminated scope, if ten people respond at least 5 people will say something like "They're awesome for what you pay for them!."

What the hell does that mean?

.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

I use an Eotech XPS with Vortex magnifier, and scopes of various magnifications mounted with a LaRue SPR QD on ARs of various calibers. I really like these set ups. I can swap scopes if desired

Other furniture is Surefire light or Noxx Outdoor products red light, rail mounted with Warne QD rings. This allows me to switch accessories from rifle to rifle very easily. Same for bipod and vertical or angled foregrips.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

The camera adds a weird effect, there is no red glare around the lens IRL. This is a Bushnell trophy set to lower 1/3 co-witness. Getting a primary 3x magnifier soon.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

I will be getting lucid hd7, it gets awesome reviews and has lifetime warranty. They have a micro red dot coming out soon. It's no aimpoint, but it seems good enough.


----------



## center19 (Jan 2, 2013)

The OP mentioned _budget_. This is not always synonymous with _quality_.

If you just want to go have fun at the range, there are 2 medium quality, budget sights I'd suggest:

For an "all around" utility scope, try the NcStar Mark III 3-9 tactical with Red Dot Reflex (here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Tactical-Combo-NcStar-3-9x42-Reflex/dp/B002VM2AUS/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1366305284&sr=8-10&keywords=ncstar+mark+iii) - runs about $170

For just the red dot reflex, I use SightMark Ultra Dual Shot Pro. Super clarity on the reflex, 4 different reticles, and pressure switch red laser. (link: http://www.amazon.com/Sightmark-Ultra-Dual-Shot-Sight/dp/B004TDPQ26/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1366305426&sr=1-1&keywords=sm14003) Runs about $170, but they are on backorder at the moment.

Just my .02, so take it for what it's worth. There is no substitute for good quality optics, but we've all been there in the beginning when we wanted to get out and enjoy shooting but didn't have the huge budget to get the tools we wanted.


----------

